# What do you think an un-restored Firestone Fleetwood Supreme is worth these days.?



## Joaquin Suave (Oct 15, 2020)

I am trying to "down size" and am wondering what the "flagship" of my collection is worth.

Thanks in advance for any input!
J.S.


----------



## bike (Oct 15, 2020)

please post some pix


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Yep without pics its only guessing. Is it a true Super Streamline or a Safety Streamline? If a Super does it have a tank or no tank? V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 15, 2020)

This is exciting!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> This is exciting!



Down Boy


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 15, 2020)

From the detailed description, $3-15k


----------



## Joaquin Suave (Oct 15, 2020)

This is the only picture of the Streamliner in my files. I'll try to snap a few shots in the next week.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2020)

You talking about the bike in gray primer? Hard to say what's going on there and I can't really see the seat stays. Get it down and get some decent pics and we can get a better idea of what's going on. V/r Shawn


----------



## John Gailey (Oct 15, 2020)

Can you please step a few feet back and take another photo?  Thanks


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 16, 2020)

Unrestored and needing to be restored, have two totally different meanings, that greatly affect the resale value.
It looks to me, like what you’ve got there, is a Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.
It looks like, you’ve got a Wald #5 Tomahawk Stem on there, and a Crows Beak Chainguard?
So, my guess, is that the value of your bike, is in the sum of its parts.
Those Wald#5’s, have been known, to go for $1,000 bucks these days, so I’d start there in accessing the resale value of the bike as a whole.


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 16, 2020)

I would be interested in the purchase of the bike , when a reasonable price is established , thanks Walter branche , branchewalter@yahoo.com


----------



## Joaquin Suave (Oct 17, 2020)

Here you go guys...


----------



## RJWess (Oct 17, 2020)

Some nice money parts on your bike. I like the look of it, service it and ride.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 17, 2020)

Looks like the original paint is gone along time ago....


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 17, 2020)

This is not a Dayton, not a Super Streamline, and not original. What it is, is a Firestone Fleetwood Supreme with wrong parts on it. I agree with @cyclingday --worth the sum of the parts. V/r Shawn

This is a Dayton Super Streamline





This is an original Firestone Fleetwood Supreme


----------



## Joaquin Suave (Oct 17, 2020)

Thank Fregman1!

Can't say I am surprised, given who i bought it from 20 years go.

So you suggest parting it out?


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 17, 2020)

I suggest you send me the tank LOL.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 17, 2020)

Joaquin Suave said:


> Thank Fregman1!
> 
> Can't say I am surprised, given who i bought it from 20 years go.
> 
> So you suggest parting it out?



I think you would get more money parting it. For example neither that stem or guard are correct for this bike but are money pieces so I would probably sell them separately. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nashman (Oct 17, 2020)

Personally, I'd detail it out and ride it. It looks SWEET. A shame to part out. I just bought a nice older resto, pretty close to what you have. Sure, it's been tweaked/changed a bit from stock, ( and I did more changes closer to stock) so was mine. Big hairy deal. Lots of dudes ( and gals) personalized their rides back then, just like now. Don't get caught in the "factory correct" or part it out. That's just sad. The hobby is for fun, not a contest as to who has the showroom example. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Nashman (Oct 17, 2020)

Joaquin Suave said:


> Thank Fregman1!
> 
> Can't say I am surprised, given who i bought it from 20 years go.
> 
> So you suggest parting it out?



*I suggest you don't part it out.* Dang shame. Lots of good original stuff with tasteful additions. RARE.  Enjoy it.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 17, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I think you would get more money parting it. For example neither that stem or guard are correct for this bike but are money pieces so I would probably sell them separately. V/r Shawn



It's not all about money Shawn. We beg to differ again...lol.. It's a hobby, not a stock market. If everyone who had a "non correct showroom bike" parted it out, where would the hobby be?  Swap meets, Cabe, newbies, history, personal tweaks on anything stock would not exist. We can't all afford ( or desire) a bone stock or 100 point resto. Viva la freedom to express and be a bit different.  Cheers, Bob


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 17, 2020)

Nashman said:


> It's not all about money Shawn. We beg to differ again...lol.. It's a hobby, not a stock market. If everyone who had a "non correct showroom bike" parted it out, where would the hobby be?  Swap meets, Cabe, newbies, history, personal tweaks on anything stock would not exist. We can't all afford ( or desire) a bone stock or 100 point resto. Viva la freedom to express and be a bit different.  Cheers, Bob



Bob the guy was asking what the value because he is considering selling hence my suggestion for maximizing the sale--nothing less, nothing more.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 17, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Bob the guy was asking what the value because he is considering selling hence my suggestion for maximizing the sale--nothing less, nothing more.



Ok buddy, just offering my 2 bits as well. That's what the hobby is also about. Freedom to express ones opinion. We can always agree to disagree on anything, no hard feelings either way. Send heat, we had a dusting of snow on Friday. Cheers, Bob


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi Joaquin,

I have some questions to assist in determining value:
1.  Is the tank original chrome or has been re-plated?
2.  What is the serial number on the frame?  
3.  Is the crows beak guard sheet metal or a cast repop?  The cast ones are slightly thicker; is it magnetic?
Kindly, Brant


----------



## buickmike (Oct 18, 2020)

I would keep that one - and get rid of some of the others,  but save a handlebar closer to parts allready on bike. Shine wise.


----------



## Joaquin Suave (Oct 18, 2020)

Here you go Brant:
1: Yes the tank is original chrome.
2: H 2985
         1
3: The chain guard is formed sheetmetal.

Could one of you folks post up a picture of the correct Firestone head badge for the bike?


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 18, 2020)

Here is the way I see it based on your images, detailed images would help in making a better assessment:
Frame and fork: $1,500+/-
Lights with bracket $450+/-
Chain guard $450+/-
Tomahawk stem/Wald #5 $1,000 +/-
Badge $100-$125
Tank $1,000-$1,200
Pedals (Persons or Torrington?) $300-500 depending if they are original and condition. Edit, see below.

The badge should be the Firestone Marty illustrated above; the fenders are not correct, this model was never offered with a chrome tank.  The chain guard should be the Firestone guard, not the crow's beak.  Stem never came on this bike as a stock item; an aftermarket upgrade.

You have a great collection of parts there which are super desirable.  You could always try selling it for the total here which comes to around $4,800 give or take.  If it doesn't sell intact it seems that it would be easy to net that amount pieced out.  You can do a quick search to compare others that sold or are still available in the past year.

Good luck.  Kindly, Brant


----------



## RJWess (Oct 18, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Pedals (Persons or Torrington?) $300-500 depending if they are original and condition.





Don't those common signal pedals usually run under a $100 dollars?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 18, 2020)

RJWess said:


> Don't those common signal pedals usually run under a $100 dollars?



Yes, you are absolutely correct; my mistake, I am at a hotel and the photos are not loading correctly, I could just see the rear end plates.  Just viewed the full images on my phone.


----------



## schwinnja (Oct 20, 2020)

Badge available here:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=193713374713


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 20, 2020)

If you want to thin out your collection you can sell me that cook bros cruiser.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 20, 2020)

Shhh!
You weren’t supposed to notice that.
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Nashman (Oct 21, 2020)

schwinnja said:


> Badge available here:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=193713374713



I think Scott has/had some too?


----------



## Joaquin Suave (Oct 25, 2020)

First of all I would like to *THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH *for your input!!!

A little back round on the bike... I bought it in 1994 before the internet was really "anything", and the only information I could find was from books and newsletters from bike collectors and antique bike sellers. The first time I saw a picture of a DH Super Streamliner, I HAD TO OWN ONE!!!! My manufacturing business was doing really well and this was going to be my bonus! So the dealers I contacted all said "Good luck there buddy"!

That was until I contacted Sleepy Hallow ( I bet you can guess where this is going  ) and they said, "Sure but it is a lot of money"!
My reply, "I don't care, I want the bike"! Now looking back, in my minds eye... They must have been laughing their arses off and hooting " We just duped another stooge from California!"

So now lets progress to mid October 2020: I post this thread and I got a *REAL SURPRISE!*

At first the news pissed me off and I just wanted to part it out... And be rid of the damn thing Then over the last week when I went into my bike room and saw the bike, I had to chuckle... I really do love it "for the sum of the parts" and the lesson the bike taught me! Sadly though, the bike is to small for me to comfortably ride. But, heck I own plein air paintings worth 10X the value of the bike... And I can't ride them either!

So I am going to restore it, than hang it on the wall ( right next to my plein air art)!
Thanks again guys!


----------

